# Deleting photos in camera in a7riv



## Alisha Clarke Photography (Feb 12, 2020)

I just bought the a7riv. Have had the a7rii for years. I'm traveling with the camera, a Microsoft Surface Book an usb drives with Photoshop and Bridge. I used to use lightroom on this laptop, but the process of transferring photos from lightroom on the laptop to the main lightroom catalog in my desktop at home is a pain. So I decided to just use Bridge on this trip.

My concern is that I spent a fair amount of time rating photos in camera and deleting those I didn't want to keep (to reduce the impact on the laptop with 61mp images), but when I imported them with bridge, it brought back all the photos I had deleted in body and lost the ratings.

Am I doing something wrong?
Alisha Clarke


----------



## Designer (Feb 12, 2020)

I don't know how to fix your problem, but you should not be deleting images in your camera.  Just download the entire card, and either keep them on the card (your second copy) or if you have made another copy, then just re-format the card.  Deleting in camera can corrupt your card.


----------



## Alisha Clarke Photography (Feb 12, 2020)

Ok, I wasn't aware that deleting images in camera could corrupt the card. I never did this before, but with 61mp images, my goal was to lessen the impact on the laptop by deleting some in camera. I won't do that if it's harmful to the cards.


----------



## Designer (Feb 12, 2020)

Alisha Clarke Photography said:


> I never did this before, but with 61mp images, my goal was to lessen the impact on the laptop by deleting some in camera.


If your laptop is maxed out, get a removable drive to back up the computer.  You should anyway, just to have at least two or three copies of anything you want to archive.  Keep your removable drives in a separate place for safety.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 15, 2020)

One of the advantages of the 61 M image is that you can crop quite a bit and still have a usable image.
IMO, judging an image on the lcd isn't very useful except for total throwaways.
Look at then on the laptop before tossing them.

Lew


----------

